# 99 Sentra W/SR20DET



## DiLoSpecV (Feb 26, 2008)

The motor is stock for now.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sleeper! nice man. Where in FL are you?


----------



## Royalz19 (May 28, 2011)

Can you please tell me what tranny you bought for the engine?


----------

